# Wheelchair Rugby League



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Well done to England, winners of the Rugby League Wheelchair World Cup. Beat France 28-24, superb commitment by both teams. Really has been a great tournament, brutal, fast & skillful.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I watched a few of the games. It was competitive and rough.


----------

